# Generators



## Bowhunter118 (Oct 9, 2021)

My family and I are currently trying to get into the “off grid” style of camping. I need to get a generator. I’m looking for something with enough wattage to power all of my 30AMP 27 foot travel trailer. I’m also looking for a quiet option as well. What do you all reccomend? Below is a photo of my camper at Old Orchard Campground in Oscoda


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Not sure how many watts are needed, but Honda are quiet and run a long time on a tankful. Had a 2200 several years ago.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Honda seems to be the quietest.


----------



## Bowhunter118 (Oct 9, 2021)

pgpn123 said:


> Not sure how many watts are needed, but Honda are quiet and run a long time on a tankful. Had a 2200 several years ago.


I’m thinking about 3500 watts 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

You need to figure out what your electrical needs are. Don't just pick a number. We run our camp on a 1K Honda. We have a 2200 as a backup if we need.


----------



## Bowhunter118 (Oct 9, 2021)

bobberbill said:


> You need to figure out what your electrical needs are. Don't just pick a number. We run our camp on a 1K Honda. We have a 2200 as a backup if we need.


I figure I want 3500 watts so I know I can run everything if need be. Assuming the biggest draw of power will be the air conditioner and that will only be used at night. Other than that it’ll just be to run the fridge and a few lights 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it ok to park your RV on public hunting parking lots...


I’m really pissed off. Today was my day. I had been planning it all week. Couldn’t get out yesterday to hunt due to work stuff, but today was the day. All packed in the truck last night with today’s camouflage laid out and the alarm clock on EARLY. I hunt only public land, so my secret sauce...




www.michigan-sportsman.com





Good thread


----------



## teamprowler (Feb 5, 2011)

For our 27’er, we decided that it would be easier to have (2) small Honda 2200. If A/C is not needed, one of them is enough. They are quiet, Weigh about 40lbs each, wife can move around and pull start if required. Takes up a little extra room, but good run time, and a back up in case of issues. Rarely need them both, but nice to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bowhunter118 (Oct 9, 2021)

teamprowler said:


> For our 27’er, we decided that it would be easier to have (2) small Honda 2200. If A/C is not needed, one of them is enough. They are quiet, Weigh about 40lbs each, wife can move around and pull start if required. Takes up a little extra room, but good run time, and a back up in case of issues. Rarely need them both, but nice to have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


How do you hook them in parallel?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter118 (Oct 9, 2021)

bobberbill said:


> Is it ok to park your RV on public hunting parking lots...
> 
> 
> I’m really pissed off. Today was my day. I had been planning it all week. Couldn’t get out yesterday to hunt due to work stuff, but today was the day. All packed in the truck last night with today’s camouflage laid out and the alarm clock on EARLY. I hunt only public land, so my secret sauce...
> ...


Not sure how this pertains to my question? I’m not going to set up camp on a state land parking lot. I’m going to set up deep in the Huron manistee hopefully


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Look into a predator generator at Harbor Freight. Consumer Mag did a comparison a while back on invertor generators and it was listed as a best buy and was as quiet as a Honda at 1/3 the price. Check out their reviews


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Install a micro air easy start on the A/C and you can use a Honda 2200 with ease.


----------



## teamprowler (Feb 5, 2011)

Bowhunter118 said:


> How do you hook them in parallel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app














Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

teamprowler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yep that's the best system. I have 2 Champion 2000 watt inverter generators with the parallel kit. 3400/4000 when combined. Perfect for most RVs with AC units. In cooler weather, one is all that's needed.


----------



## Bowhunter118 (Oct 9, 2021)

skidoojc said:


> Install a micro air easy start on the A/C and you can use a Honda 2200 with ease.


Wow I never knew those were a thing. That’s genius im am going to get one ordered today


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I carry a Westinghouse 2200 watt with us for emergency. You can get them at Family Farm and home on sale for $388. Quiet as a Honda. (same size too) Also can be set up parallel for 4400watts.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Yamaha 2000 watt. Runs the AC if needed, quiet and fuel efficient. I just returned from the UP for 2 weeks. Used less than 1 gallon of gas.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Why not a dual fuel generator. Most cases you are already taking propane tanks. Might as well use them to power a generator if needed.


----------



## Bowhunter118 (Oct 9, 2021)

sparky18181 said:


> Why not a dual fuel generator. Most cases you are already taking propane tanks. Might as well use them to power a generator if needed.


I’m not opposed to a fuel fuel generator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Another option is batteries and an inverter.


Inverter technology has gotten very good - and you can expect great waveform - and near silent operation. Of course a small generator will come in handy for recharging batteries - during waking hours...

I have a 10 year old 2 kw inverter, with 9 car batteries in the house for power outages. It will run the TV, lights and refrigerator overnight - and I don' t have to listen to it run all night.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Eric Bee said:


> Look into a predator generator at Harbor Freight. Consumer Mag did a comparison a while back on invertor generators and it was listed as a best buy and was as quiet as a Honda at 1/3 the price. Check out their reviews


We own a 40’ Montana and are on a Keystone Montana Facebook group. This question is brought up a lot, probably the most popular unit out there is the 3500 Predator, typically this will not run both air conditioners on the big units but most people are very happy with them.

We do not boondock but I am thinking of getting one myself, just in case the need arises.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

